# Can Russian Tortoises eat uncooked squash?



## Raffiel the RT (Aug 28, 2012)

Heard squash was good for tortoises but do they eat it raw or cooked?


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 28, 2012)

*RE: Can Russian Tortoises eat raw squash?*



Raffiel the RT said:


> Heard squash was good for tortoises but do they eat it raw or cooked?



I hope someone is going to say raw as I fed my Red foot grated raw squash yesterday and he woofed it down!


----------



## Arnold_rules (Aug 28, 2012)

*RE: Can Russian Tortoises eat raw squash?*



Alan RF said:


> Raffiel the RT said:
> 
> 
> > Heard squash was good for tortoises but do they eat it raw or cooked?
> ...



Most plant based food should be served raw. Remember, they do not have little Colman stoves out in the wild to cook their meals, most will just grab whatever is laying around and wolf it down.


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 28, 2012)

*RE: Can Russian Tortoises eat raw squash?*

Mine eat raw squash all the time. I have to grow them their own so they can have the blossoms as well. They looove squash blossoms!


----------



## Alan RF (Aug 28, 2012)

*RE: Can Russian Tortoises eat raw squash?*



Arnold_rules said:


> Most plant based food should be served raw. Remember, they do not have little Colman stoves out in the wild to cook their meals, most will just grab whatever is laying around and wolf it down.



The only thing I know you need to cook is sweet potato but obviously serve it cold


----------



## Tom (Aug 28, 2012)

*RE: Can Russian Tortoises eat raw squash?*

I feed it raw. I only feed it occasionally and I usually grate it. I don't cook sweet potato either.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2012)

*RE: Can Russian Tortoises eat raw squash?*

Some squashes are so hard when fresh that I have to put them in the microwave for a few minutes to soften them. Otherwise my tortoises can't bite it. Carrots and banana squash spring to mind. However, if you have a grater with tiny holes, grating the hard veggies is better than nuking them.


----------



## Madkins007 (Aug 28, 2012)

*RE: Can Russian Tortoises eat raw squash?*

Like Yvonne said- about the only time we cook foods are:
- To soften hard foods, especially for young torts. Shredding often does this nicely for us, too.
- To make it more hygienic to serve, like eggs and chicken. It makes it less messy/less germy


----------

